# Pictures of rings



## Backwoodslion (May 13, 2014)

So I was wondering if any of you have pictures of your masonic rings? If so I would love to see the varieties of everyone's rings.  I am thinking of getting one when I become a master mason what do you guys think of this?

http://www.joyjewelers.com/modules/catalog/product_page.php?product_id=2500


----------



## mcaldwell (May 13, 2014)

http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/your-ring.18289/ 

Try there.  It is full of rings.


----------



## John Schnitz (May 13, 2014)

I purchased my ring from joy jewelers.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 13, 2014)

John Schnitz said:


> I purchased my ring from joy jewelers.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


How do you like it? Was it pretty nice?


----------



## John Schnitz (May 13, 2014)

I love it got
s good on it.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 13, 2014)

mcaldwell said:


> http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/your-ring.18289/
> 
> Try there.  It is full of rings.


Thank you very much


----------



## crono782 (May 13, 2014)

Basic steel stamped signet. Heavy and rugged. Got it for myself when I was raised and I wear it daily.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 14, 2014)

Backwoodslion said:


> So I was wondering if any of you have pictures of your masonic rings? If so I would love to see the varieties of everyone's rings.  I am thinking of getting one when I become a master mason what do you guys think of this?
> 
> http://www.joyjewelers.com/modules/catalog/product_page.php?product_id=2500


Cool ring. I've picked out a sterling silver signet ring for myself.


----------



## crono782 (May 14, 2014)

Personally, I'm not a terribly big fan of the "class ring" style ring for anything besides class rings, hah. But to each their own.


----------



## Backwoodslion (May 14, 2014)

crono782 said:


> Personally, I'm not a terribly big fan of the "class ring" style ring for anything besides class rings, hah. But to each their own.


I agree now. The ring is a little big. I found a different ring that I love way more, this is it..

http://prolinedesigns.com/catalog/images/86/001-Front.jpg?240,240,0,0,80,582499420


----------



## dfreybur (May 14, 2014)

crono782 said:


> Personally, I'm not a terribly big fan of the "class ring" style ring for anything besides class rings, hah. But to each their own.



I've got "class ring" style PM, SR and Shrine rings.  Yet when I bought my black tungsten PM ring I've worn it continually since.  Interesting how that worked out.


----------



## Lowcarbjc (May 14, 2014)

Here is one I want to get





Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (May 14, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> I've got "class ring" style PM, SR and Shrine rings.  Yet when I bought my black tungsten PM ring I've worn it continually since.  Interesting how that worked out.


Yah those tungsten rings are sharp. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## John Schnitz (Aug 2, 2014)

John Schnitz said:


> I love it got a
> good  deal on it.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App





crono782 said:


> Yah those tungsten rings are sharp.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## John Schnitz (Aug 2, 2014)

John Schnitz said:


> I love it got a
> good  deal on it.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Joshua71 (Oct 28, 2014)

Gift from my wife after being raised, simple gold S&C style that I really like .


----------



## Boxing Buckeye (Oct 28, 2014)

My Grandmother told me that once I became a Mason she would give me Grandpa's ring and as a gift, pay to have it sized. I was very excited about wearing a 70 year old ring that my grandfather wore. Turns out, the ring in the lockbox wasn't my grandpa's, my Dad has his ring. My consulation prize....my Great-Grandfather's 90 year old blue lodge ring! I'm so excited, I'll be sure to post a pic once sizing and polishing are complete


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 29, 2014)

Backwoodslion said:


> So I was wondering if any of you have pictures of your masonic rings? If so I would love to see the varieties of everyone's rings.  I am thinking of getting one when I become a master mason what do you guys think of this?
> 
> http://www.joyjewelers.com/modules/catalog/product_page.php?product_id=2500


It would definitely show your masonic pride


----------



## John Schnitz (Nov 8, 2014)

Backwoodslion said:


> So I was wondering if any of you have pictures of your masonic rings? If so I would love to see the varieties of everyone's rings.  I am thinking of getting one when I become a master mason what do you guys think of this?
> 
> http://www.joyjewelers.com/modules/catalog/product_page.php?product_id=2500


I bought my ring from joy jewelers.


----------



## ROLLO (Nov 12, 2014)

Just came in the mail today!


----------



## kastonw (Nov 16, 2014)

crono782 said:


> View attachment 4145
> Basic steel stamped signet. Heavy and rugged. Got it for myself when I was raised and I wear it daily.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



I have to same ring


----------



## rpbrown (Nov 17, 2014)

I also have this same ring as my every day wear since it is heavy and not easily bent.
I also have a gold ring (sorry, dont have a picture) that I wear on special occasions


----------



## brother josh (Nov 29, 2014)

Momento mori


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 30, 2014)

Very nice brother josh. Nice to see you back.


----------



## MBC (Dec 4, 2014)

brother josh said:


> View attachment 4468
> Momento mori


Bro Josh, you've got a well-designed ring with symbols illustrated inside.
I've never seen a ring like this before.


----------



## nickthomp (Jun 10, 2015)

One of my rings purchased from Jems by Jem. Great place to purchase a working man's ring!


----------



## nickthomp (Jun 10, 2015)

Here's some pictures of the rings I just purchased.


----------



## JMartinez (Jun 15, 2015)

Joined at 18, my Dad who is not a mason bought this for me the day I was raised SMIB


----------



## Browncoat (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's mine:


----------



## Otis (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow!  Some amazing rings.  I'm still waiting on my first degree....so I'm a long way from getting a ring though.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 20, 2015)

JMartinez said:


> View attachment 4657
> 
> Joined at 18, my Dad who is not a mason bought this for me the day I was raised SMIB



I like the reference to the northeast corner in the first photo.


----------



## RyanC (Jun 21, 2015)

nickthomp said:


> View attachment 4622View attachment 4623View attachment 4624 View attachment 4625 Here's some pictures of the rings I just purchased.


Did you ever receive this ring, I have seen it online but because it was over seas I did not get it.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 26, 2015)

Sixth Degree, Rectified Rite.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 30, 2015)

I've got three rings but this is my favourite:


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 20, 2015)

Traditional


----------



## Cootr68 (Sep 8, 2015)

My special occasion ring. I have yet to get a working ring.


----------



## Tabasko (Sep 8, 2015)

Ordered it online, should get here next week


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 11, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> View attachment 4700 Sixth Degree, Rectified Rite.



Bro Glenn what what is the rectified rite?


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 11, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Bro Glenn what what is the rectified rite?


http://greatprioryofamerica.ipower.com


----------



## anthonybeley (Oct 17, 2015)

[/IMG] i have 4


----------



## anthonybeley (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Bphste1 (Nov 28, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> http://greatprioryofamerica.ipower.com



How would one join this? And where are the lodges located? I am in NW Ohio. I am still an E.A. but learning all I can while I am waiting for the covid to lighten up so we can meet again to get the F.C.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 28, 2020)

Bphste1 said:


> How would one join this? And where are the lodges located? I am in NW Ohio. I am still an E.A. but learning all I can while I am waiting for the covid to lighten up so we can meet again to get the F.C.


It is invitational and limited in number, both in total numbers and membership by state. One must also be a Royal Arch mason.


----------



## TonyT2020 (Nov 29, 2020)

I really love this one. It is not large and flashy and has the emblems of the AASR Houses on it. 

Virtus junxit mors non separabit +


----------

